# Opinions on LVLP spray guns



## SweetTea (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey guys, I am looking to get some opinions on LVLP guns and wheather they are suitable for my purposes. I should note that I originally planed to get a larger compressor so that I could run an HVLP gun, but that didn't work out and being that I am on a limited budget I am now considering an LVLP gun as my compressor is a 20 gallon Kobalt from Lowes. I am looking to spray latex primer and paints in addition to laquers and occasionally water based poly.

The specific guns that I am looking at are the Qual Spray AM-6008LVLP gun or the Qual Spray 600WB. Both are very affordable and seem to be just what I need. They are priced at roughly $300 for the AM-6008LVLP and rightly $200 for the 600WB. I will be spraying furniture and small cabinet projects from time to time.

What do you guys think about these guns? Are there any other LVLP guns in the sub- $500 price range that I should be considering?


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I would like to hear those opinions as well


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Sweet, I suggest you call Jeff Jewitt and ask him your questions. That is what I did and I have been very happy with the gun he recommended for me. You will need different N/N for latex, water borne lacquer and the GF poly you linked and Jeff will set you up with the proper sizes. HTH


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Sweet, I suggest you call Jeff Jewitt and ask him your questions. That is what I did and I have been very happy with the gun he recommended for me. You will need different N/N for latex, water borne lacquer and the GF poly you linked and Jeff will set you up with the proper sizes. HTH
> 
> - AandCstyle


+1
I've done business with Jeff. He'll treat you well. I believe the spray guns you mention may be rebadged Asturo guns. Nothing wrong with that if that's in the case. I have an Asturo 5008 WB which is their AM 5008. Ive been very happy with my choice. I'd get a WB model, it has stainless guts and you can spray water borne products.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

I would look at the CA technology "FE LCFM" gun along with a pressure pot like their Bandit

For $300 you can the 'pack' which includes the gun with 3 needles/nozzles and some tools
https://www.jnequipment.com/shop/paint-spraying/hvlp-fine-finish/cp-felcfm-smart-pack-lcfm-hvlp-spray-gun/

From their specs: "This setup is designed for use with a low air consumption compressor. The 1090 air cap only uses 6cfm, which enables the gun to be operated with a 2hp compressor"

To spray latex, you really need a pressure pot:
https://www.jnequipment.com/?post_type=product&product_cat=&s=bandit


----------

